# How can one show images in full screen (with a shortcut)?



## Biff (Nov 16, 2018)

How can one show images in full screen (with a shortcut)? And edit them in full screen?


----------



## BarrySchwartz (Nov 16, 2018)

Click on the F key, and you're good to go.  Whatever brush or similar tool you have active will work just fine.


----------



## msmack (Nov 16, 2018)

Are you saying you can use adjustment brush in F mode.   I can't seem to do that.


----------



## BarrySchwartz (Nov 16, 2018)

Forgive me, I can't do it either!  I misspoke - very sorry!


----------



## Biff (Nov 16, 2018)

Thank you very much!

Editing is not possible in full screen?


----------



## BarrySchwartz (Nov 16, 2018)

As far as I can tell, zooming in and out is about it for LR.  When I wrote my earlier comment, I was thinking about Photoshop, where you can absolutely use brushes and other similar tools in the full-screen mode, also using the F key.


----------



## Biff (Nov 16, 2018)

Very strange, no edits possible in full screen? What sense might that make?


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Nov 16, 2018)

It's not absolutely true that no edits are possible in full screen. Kind of like the other recent thread about color spaces, the answer to this is rather nuanced and involves a number of "it depends" conditions. And that makes the discussion confusing.

First, Lightroom has at least three modes with "full screen" in the name, but not all of them satisfy everyone's definition of "full screen:"

If you choose Window > Screen Mode > Full Screen or Full Screen With Menubar (Shift-F), in these modes Lightroom hides the UI of the OS, but all Lightroom editing tools are available.
If you choose Window > Screen Mode > Full Screen Preview, this mode hides OS and Lightroom UI, showing only the image and no editing tools…but you can do some editing in this mode, more on that below.
If you are on a Mac and enter macOS native full screen mode (click the green window button), all editing tools are available.
Now that we have that out of the way, let's talk about editing in Full Screen Preview (the mode you enter by pressing F), where only the image is visible.
Lightroom has a feature where you can edit Basic panel options with the keyboard:

To switch which option you're editing, press the < or > keys (actually , or . but without the Shift key).
To change the current option's value, press - or + (again, this really means the - or = keys but without the Shift key).
Doing either will display brief feedback on the screen to let you know you changed something, since you might be doing this in Full Screen Preview where no controls are visible.

In this way, you can edit Exposure, Shadows, etc. when no controls are visible, only the image. But you can't use controls from any other panel, or local adjustment tools; you have to be in a different screen mode.

If you want to be able to use specific tools in Full Screen Preview, you can vote up the existing feature request. If they started to allow that, they'd probably have to take Preview off the name


----------



## Biff (Nov 16, 2018)

Ah yes, I see, there are some different almost or something like full screen views, for example this one you can edit in:






I am on a Win.

The only (annoying) problem is that the different screen modes (besides of the preview (really) full screen) build up very sluggish, so I have to wait each time 3, 5 seconds or so, one just cannot switch directly / fast between those modes back and forth.

Yes, indeed, it's the comma and dot keys, ",", "." here which switch beteween those options, if I see it right:





Yes, all of that works with me.

Many thanks, also for the link.


----------



## msmack (Nov 17, 2018)

BarrySchwartz said:


> Forgive me, I can't do it either!  I misspoke - very sorry!



Forgiven


----------



## Dan Marchant (Nov 17, 2018)

Biff said:


> Very strange, no edits possible in full screen? What sense might that make?


What actual benefit do you think this would bring?
Full screen = view image without anything obstructing it.... which means no edit tools. Makes it harder to edit. Viewing in Full screen provides very little additional info/resolution compared to the standard mode of editing. If you want to see detail you still need to zoom in which is available in normal edit mode.

You can get close to full screen by hiding the tool bars on either side. In Develop mode right click on the far left edge of the screen and select Auto Hide & Show. Then repeat on the far right of the screen. When you move the mouse to the screen edge the tool bar will be displayed.


----------



## Biff (Nov 17, 2018)

> What actual benefit do you think this would bring?


Well, well, the edits are easier to perform on a bigger display for me.



> Full screen = view image without anything obstructing it.... which means no edit tools. Makes it harder to edit.


Sorry, I do not understand, why do you think so?



> Viewing in Full screen provides very little additional info/resolution compared to the standard mode of editing.


Which one is the standard editing mode?



> You can get close to full screen by hiding the tool bars on either side. In Develop mode right click on the far left edge of the screen and select Auto Hide & Show. Then repeat on the far right of the screen. When you move the mouse to the screen edge the tool bar will be displayed.


Yes, thank you, that almost full screen mode shown on my screenshot above, I think, yes that is a good view for editing.


----------

